# Newbie Asks: Stethoscope Reccomendations Anyone?



## EMTkels (Dec 15, 2006)

Well hello!

First off, just wanna say hi to all of you and introduce myself, my name's Kelly and I'm in my EMT training. I'm really excited and looking forward to working the field!

Question:

I'm looking into buying a stethoscope, and was just wondering if anyone can make any recommendations for an affordable, yet efficent one. Also, do you have a preference as to single sides or double headed? My parents are R.N.'s and have the bell on theirs, but say they really don't use it that often, same for EMT's?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Medivixen (Dec 15, 2006)

littman stethoscopes are great. I have a littmann classic with turnable bell. I usually only use the large side of it.


----------



## Jon (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi Kelly,

Wow... stethascopes can be a hot topic around here... here is the summary - you SHOULD be able to accomplish your job just fine with a $5 "nurse stethascope" - the single head, single tube, el-cheapo one you see the Red Cross folks using. They work ok for B/Ps and lung sounds in QUIET enviroments. They aren't great innoisy enviroments, but work OK.

The dual-tube 'sprague' type scopes are the WORST. The 2 tubes rub against each other and create lots of noise aritfact.

ADC and others - Nice scopes, don't have the "tunable diaphragm" of the littman, but still nice scopes.

Littmann's - Very nice scopes, but can be expensive. Their eartips are very nice, though (you sometimes have to buy them seperatly when you get the inexpensive littmanns).

DRG - Very nice scopes, about the equal of the comparable littmanns... and I love the soft diaphragms.

Ok... as for "what to get" - that is somewhat up to you and what you want, and what your price range is.

As an EMT, you shouldn't have any "need" for anything more than a single tube scope, like a Littman Classic or Master Classic. If you want to buy a better scope, there isn't anything stopping you.

As for where to buy them... search Littman on eBay... lots of folks start medical school and drop $200 on a scope, only to quit a month later. There are ALWAYS plenty of cheap, new or lightly used scopes to be had on eBay... just clean it and spend $5 for new eartips.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 15, 2006)

Personally, I have the Littman Master Cardiology.

But IMO it doesn't matter what you get, so long as you can hear with it...

Now the COLOR....

THATS what matters!!!


----------



## FutureFlightMedic (Dec 15, 2006)

_I use an "UltraScope". Fairly expensive (think I pd $100.00), but they can be gotten for less than that, sometimes w/ free shipping online now. Try googling them.  The reason I bought mine is maybe non-traditional, but I'm sure I'll use it again as a paramedic when I get there. I worked as a licensed veterinary technician in a very busy "animal ER", and as you can imagine, it was a very loud enviornment with all the barking going on! The best thing about an ultrascope is that you hear sounds through multiple dressings, in very loud enviornments (which sounds perfect for our line of duty in EMS!), and they are warrantied against defects for a lifetime (no kidding). I think they are fantastic, because they are lightweight and so effective, but I used a nice Littman and left the ultrascope at home when working as a tech in the human ED-mainly just because I was worried someone "may walk away with it"  Anyway, that's just my ten cents-you will find your own preference after trying different types out. Welcome to the forum, and have a wonderful time in EMT class! Everyone here has been incredibly helpful for me, and I think you'll find that too!_


----------



## EMTkels (Dec 16, 2006)

*Hey thanks!*

Hey!

Thanks for your responses! My stepdad just plunked down a couple hundred for a new steth, and last night, he passed his beloved Littman on to me. 

I feel honored.

And EMTPrincess, it's RED! Color IS important! Haha
Thanks again!


----------



## trauma1534 (Dec 16, 2006)

I think it is all about what works for you.  I love my littman master cardioligy.  You may not like it.  The reason I like it is because I have hearing issues.  You may be totally fine with a elcheapo brand.  Just go check them out and see what works for you.


----------



## jeepmedic (Dec 16, 2006)

I like my DRG.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 16, 2006)

I love my Littman!!!


----------



## Epi-do (Dec 16, 2006)

Love my Littmann as well!  I can't hear crap with those cheapies that are usually on the truck.


----------



## Stevo (Dec 16, 2006)

can i get aids from earwax? 

~S~


----------



## fm_emt (Dec 16, 2006)

Stevo said:


> can i get aids from earwax?
> 
> ~S~



I dunno. Why don't you eat a whole bunch and let us know what happens. :-D

EMTKels: "San Joaquin County, California" - where the heck are you? I can't think of any EMT courses out that way aside from maybe Stockton.


----------



## EMTkels (Dec 17, 2006)

*Responding to fm_emt, not that OTHER guy. *

Hehe

Where am I from? Well, I'm _stuck_ in Lodi, and taking the EMT course in Stockton. Whoop whoop! I just moved here from Washington state, have you SEEN Stockton? That place is SCARY. Southside, mostly. But I'm going to do my...I guess it's called clinical observation right?, at Dameron Hospital in Stockton, because they see a much larger variety of patients than Lodi hospital. 

I think I need a few hours a week during the entire course, yea? Well I'll find out. Anywho, sorry for writing more than you needed to know, but I'm from Lodi. 
Pfft.

Later!


----------



## macinfire (Jan 5, 2007)

I'll second that...  definitely great for our environment....I just need to get one.:sad: 





FutureFlightMedic said:


> _I use an "UltraScope". Fairly expensive (think I pd $100.00), but they can be gotten for less than that, sometimes w/ free shipping online now. Try googling them.  The reason I bought mine is maybe non-traditional, but I'm sure I'll use it again as a paramedic when I get there. I worked as a licensed veterinary technician in a very busy "animal ER", and as you can imagine, it was a very loud enviornment with all the barking going on! The best thing about an ultrascope is that you hear sounds through multiple dressings, in very loud enviornments (which sounds perfect for our line of duty in EMS!), and they are warrantied against defects for a lifetime (no kidding). I think they are fantastic, because they are lightweight and so effective, but I used a nice Littman and left the ultrascope at home when working as a tech in the human ED-mainly just because I was worried someone "may walk away with it"  Anyway, that's just my ten cents-you will find your own preference after trying different types out. Welcome to the forum, and have a wonderful time in EMT class! Everyone here has been incredibly helpful for me, and I think you'll find that too!_


----------

